# $18,000.00 pen



## bitshird (Aug 18, 2008)

Here is the most expensive pen I will ever turn, it's also the first closed end pen I've done, Sunday I made a pin chuck, and created this Spalted Magnolia Satin Nickel Closed End Baron, The cost of this pen will probably wind up closer to twenty five or thirty thousand by the time the Dr.s visits and the therapy are done. 
 And we still haven't received a bill from the local hospital, but it can't be much, all they did was fill me full of Morphine and let me lay there and bleed for 7 hours :doctor:, any way, what do you think of the pen, I know it'd kinda spendy, but other than the price, Cause I ain't selling it for a penny less, how does it look :biggrin:


----------



## BUGSY (Aug 18, 2008)

*18000.00 pen*

i must have missed post......what happened?


----------



## BUGSY (Aug 18, 2008)

*18000.00*

wow ...found post.....hope everything works out.....greg


----------



## Fred (Aug 18, 2008)

Better put that one in the safe. I like it though, just sorry it has hurt you so badly. I guess it could have been far worse and I am glad for you that it wasn't. 

Get well quickly we need to see more of your work. :biggrin:


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 18, 2008)

Well $#%@ you do better with one hand than I do with two, that's for sure.

Get better soon!


----------



## hewunch (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah, I hope you get it!


----------



## PTJeff (Aug 18, 2008)

18K? it's Priceless!!!
keep it close to remind you of what could have happened.
glad to see you back on the horse


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 18, 2008)

Great looking pen.


----------



## randyrls (Aug 18, 2008)

Great looking pen!!!!!!!!

I agree; Keep it to remind yourself that you can do anything!!!

Sometimes we forget.....


----------



## B727phixer (Aug 18, 2008)

Ken,
Like Paul said you do better with one hand that I can do with two. That pen looks great. How come there isn't any red? Ohhh...That is a bad joke! Hope you are doing better!:redface:


----------



## winpooh498 (Aug 18, 2008)

That is a beautiful pen!!


----------



## tbroye (Aug 18, 2008)

Beautiful and worth every penny.  Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ken that pen is absolutely spectacular but then for that kind of money it better be .  :devil:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ken,

Will you take a personal check????????:angel::angel::angel::biggrin:


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 18, 2008)

For that kind of price, you oughta used Ti-gold and at least give one of those  felt drawstring pouches with it!


It is reaaaal pretty though! Nice work. Even more impressive: no blood stains on the wood.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 18, 2008)

Beautiful Pen. Very classy lookin.


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2008)

Does that price include shipping?


----------



## stevers (Aug 18, 2008)

Awesome pen and even more awesome photo. Great photography.
Hope all works out for you. Feel better.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 19, 2008)

That pen is definitely a keeper.  It has sentimental value ... sort of.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 19, 2008)

For $18,000 dollars I would expect gold titanium hardware at least, lol :clown:

Beautiful pen, I like the shape you gave the body, fantastic picture too!


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 19, 2008)

Check is in the mail!!!  Postdatedoutatownthirdparty of course....

lr


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 19, 2008)

Priceless!


----------



## dntrost (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll pass as it seems to be shaped like a finger :bananen_smilies051:
OK that was bad. But I am glad your are getting back into it and hopefully you will be using both hands soon so that at least you aren't showing us up with one!  :cowboy:


----------



## Buzz (Aug 19, 2008)

As beautiful as that pen is, and it certainly is a stunner, I'm not sure that its worth what it cost you.  Great that you're back in to it.  I might have been tempted to burn that particular blank given the trouble it caused.  Great job.


----------



## bad (Aug 19, 2008)

That's a great pen. But $18,000? Dam that's USD ... real money. Would now be a bad time to talk about Canadian health care?


----------



## marcruby (Aug 19, 2008)

Beautiful pen.  I'll tell you what - I'll register as a charity and you can give me the pen and write off the 25K.   >


----------



## Grizz (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay, I went through the whole thread no links to what happened.... so, what happened?


----------



## Jarheaded (Aug 19, 2008)

Not bad for a one handed part time turner, but can you juggle it? It's good to see that you are back at it. I hope your therapy goes good for you. When all is done and you start selling pens again, you can show people that you will really do anything to make a better pen. Congatulations on getting over the hump.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 19, 2008)

Grizz said:


> Okay, I went through the whole thread no links to what happened.... so, what happened?


Grizz; Last month  July 13th I cut part of my  left index finger off, and did massive damage to the middle finger of same hand on a table saw, this pen is made from the Magnolia that I was cutting at the time, Actually my insurance has covered all but about 130.00, for which I am grateful.
I really want to thank every one for the very kind comments, this pen is now a permanent reminder (not that the shortened stub wont be), but it has proven to be a great conversation starter and it writes OK for a Hauser refill.
The physical therapy has helped a lot,I would be lost with out it, I may or may not regain the ability to bend the tip of the middle finger due to the fact they had to put a pin through the first joint all the way back to the middle joint, I'm hoping I get some bending in it, but it's going to be a bit hard playing guitar for a while, however it could have been so much worse, so I'll keep a good outlook, and hope for the best, and sort of listen to my therapist, she's pretty cool.
Thanks for the comments, Y'all is a bunch of fine folks eace:


----------



## altaciii (Aug 19, 2008)

Ken, 
You did a much better job on that one than I could do with two hands.  Great looking pen.  Great pic too.


----------



## ronhampton (Aug 19, 2008)

very nice pen! i wish i could do that good:biggrin: ron


----------



## dntrost (Aug 20, 2008)

bitshird said:


> Grizz; *but it's going to be a bit hard playing guitar for a while, *
> Thanks for the comments, Y'all is a bunch of fine folks eace:



Could you play the guitar before the accident? Cause if you couldn't Therapy isn't going to help :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Aug 20, 2008)

dntrost said:


> Could you play the guitar before the accident? Cause if you couldn't Therapy isn't going to help :biggrin:



Yup used to be able to, a lot of really good guitarists learned to deal with injury's far worse than mine, right now everything is weak, I tried my best acoustic and things just aren't where they are supposed to be.


----------



## mobrackett (Aug 20, 2008)

I Know what your going through! A biscuit cutter got me while building my wife's new kitchen.  She knew blood, sweet, and tears went into it.   You must keep the pen!!
Get better quick.


----------



## Hiram33 (Aug 20, 2008)

awesome looking pen 
hope all is going well feel better soon


----------



## fyrcaptn (Aug 20, 2008)

*$18,000  doesn't seem like a fair price somehow...*

What a great looking pen.  One day maybe I'll be brave enough to try one of those closed end jobs. 

Glad you are back at it. Seems like just a few days ago was reading of the misfortune.

Amazing insurance coverage. Its only money, right??   (somehow so much easy to say when its someone else's money.) We are still paying for surgeries, 11 different doctors, untold tests, etc etc etc. Seems there's no end to it, but all in all its hard to mind too much since I still got the LOML to fuss about it all with! 

Keep up the therapy and the great work.


----------



## Mather323 (Aug 21, 2008)

Your pen sure looks nice!


----------

